# Recieved my 4th Dan



## LarryR (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm ususally a silent member who reads MT to keep informed on whats going on in the world of TSD. I thought that I should share that I recieved my 4th Dan on Sat Dec 6.

This has been a goal of mine for quite some time now. I recieved my 3rd Dan in Hapkido back in 1994. A lot has happened between the years with my life and the martial arts. However 5 years ago I joined Kwon's Black Belt Academy, a United Martial Arts Federation school. I came in as a 3rd Dan and was recieved well. And yes of course I had to learn federation material to get my 3rd Dan certification in the UMAF.

Now between those years I've studied Kali and JKD. So I was able to share with our chief instructor and other black belts different fighting concepts and weapons training, some of which were added to our studio  weaopns cirriculum. 

Testing for my 4th dan went in stages. 1st the pretest in August. The 4th dan test in Sept. The ceremony where you preform a demo before recieveing your belt last Sat.

I'm glad its now over and I can get on with furthering my skills in the martial arts. I'm 52 and will be 53 in Jan. Its been a journey to reach this point, but one thats worth it.  

So I want to encourage those who are climbing the gup and dan ladders of the martial arts to stay focus, and just because life happens, keep training.

Tang Soo....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats! artyon:  

It sounds like you've worked very hard over many years.  Your journey to get there is surely an inspiration to all.  :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 13, 2008)

Most assuredly so, *Opal*.

Many sincere congratulations, *Larry* on a major milestone in your martial arts journey :sensei rei:.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## crushing (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2008)

That's _outstanding_, Larry. You have the right to celebrate _very_ merrily!


----------



## myusername (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your hard earned achievement.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!artyon:


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic job!  Congratulations!!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2008)

*Congrats*


----------



## DMcHenry (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats Sir!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 13, 2008)

Great job, Larry.  Congratulations!  It is great to hear of someone with so much bredth of experience passing it along to the community!


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Lynne (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations, _Master_ Larry.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## aarong (Dec 16, 2008)

Well Done Larry!!


----------



## kosho (Dec 16, 2008)

Great Job...

Kosho


----------



## Manny (Dec 16, 2008)

LarryR said:


> I'm ususally a silent member who reads MT to keep informed on whats going on in the world of TSD. I thought that I should share that I recieved my 4th Dan on Sat Dec 6.
> 
> This has been a goal of mine for quite some time now. I recieved my 3rd Dan in Hapkido back in 1994. A lot has happened between the years with my life and the martial arts. However 5 years ago I joined Kwon's Black Belt Academy, a United Martial Arts Federation school. I came in as a 3rd Dan and was recieved well. And yes of course I had to learn federation material to get my 3rd Dan certification in the UMAF.
> 
> ...


 
Hellow Sir, I'm 41 and got my 1 Dan Black Belt in Tae Kwon Do Jido Kwan at 20, I trained a couple of years more and then drop TKF for 18 years, now I have 19 months training again and maybe in July I will have my 2dan Black Belt examination. Yes, afther almost 20 years I will earn my 2dan black belt. Keep training is cool and healthy.

Manny


----------



## foggymorning162 (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Kwanjang (Dec 17, 2008)

Congradulations!!


----------



## LarryR (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the congrats I recieved. It means a lot to me. I realized I'm not alone. We all endure some kind of hardship one way or another, but we manage to stay on track. Which brings me to this point, one nibble and your hooked. I know I'm hooked 4 life.

I'm no spring chicken, but a wise sage I may be someday. This term _master, _is going to take some getting used to. I'm still a white belt at heart still eager to learn and willing to share.

Hey Manny keep us posted on your training and let us know when testing time comes around. Good luck and train hard.

TangSoo....

LarryR.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe I'll see you at a tournament.  Our school competes in Master Oien and Master Mignogna's tournaments.

I imagine hearing Master does take some getting used to!

May I ask what will you be learning at this level?  It must be exciting.  Are you going to continue competing?


----------



## LarryR (Dec 18, 2008)

Lynn, the next forms to learn will be Wang shu and Sei Shan I believe. Yes I'm looking forward to learning them, however there's a lot of work to do on  past forms first. I like to straighten out some of the kinks in them first, then move on. 

Our dojang incorporates new gup patterns created by KJN 20 plus years ago, including a several of the dan hyungs at the 1 and 2 dan levels and there are traditional TSD black belt patterns/hyungs at the dan levels as well.  Though its not mandatory to learn some of the traditional forms at the 1 and 2 dan levels I personally like to. Besides years to go before the next dan, no rush you know.

I think my competing days are at an end now with having two bad knees.
I gimped for weeks after my pretest and final test. That doesn't totally put me out of the picture, but I need to perserve my kness for future use.
I have been working on my Korean swordsmanship as well for the past couple of years and will really settle down on getting a grip on my cutting techniques now that testing is over with.

How's your training coming along? I read that your interested in olympic style training, good luck with it.

LarryR


----------



## Miles (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## thesandman (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats!

Question:  Does your school award "Master Instructor" at 4th dan and is it awarded separately?


----------



## LarryR (Dec 19, 2008)

Sandman in our studio there are instructors at the dan levels. The master instructor title is reserved for our chief instructor. I am a senior instructor who just recieved master status.


----------

